# Hibernation Temps?



## carcharios (Nov 10, 2010)

I have my three tegus in the garage in large rubbermaids with cyprus mulch in them. The temps stay steady around 63. Is this too cold for them? When I check on them, they seem ok but at the same time, I don't want to stress them out too much.


----------

